# Como actualizar a Gnome 2.12 ?

## 2uncas

Hola, pues eso que como puedo actualizar la versión de gnome 2.12, he intentado actualizando el sistema pero no lo hace.

Muchas gracias

----------

## aj2r

La versión 2.12 todavía está en la rama inestable, por lo que debes usar los archivos /etc/portage/package.unmask y /etc/portage/package.keywords, si buscas con el google seguro que encuentras muchas páginas explicando como hacerlo  :Wink: 

----------

## DDrDark

ESTO es lo que buscas  :Razz: ... y es oficial  :Very Happy: 

----------

## 2uncas

Hola, 

¿ Que hay que hacer para actualizar GNOME a la versión 2.12 ?. Pensaba que después de realizar un emerge --sync y un emerge -uDav --newuse world, ya se debería actualizar o aun no está en la rama estable  y por eso no se hace?.

Muchas gracias

----------

## TieferFeld

Exacto, no está aún en la rama estable   :Smile: 

----------

## tomk

Fusionado los ultimos dos postes.

----------

## LinuxBlues

 *2uncas wrote:*   

> ¿ Que hay que hacer para actualizar GNOME a la versión 2.12 ?

 

Aquí tienes el estado de la actualización: Gnome 2.12 Progress.

Para emerger la versión que aún no se considera estable (no lo es todavía y causará problemas a la hora de instalarla, como detenerse y pedir que pares algún que otro servicio y que borres sus contenidos en /etc/, por ejemplo) hay que hacer lo siguiente:

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -p gnome
```

y copiar todos y cada uno de los paquetes que aparezcan, incluyendo la categoría, a /etc/portage/package.keywords, por ejemplo:

app-editors/gedit-2.12.1 ~x86

~x86 es un ejemplo, cámbialo por tu arquitectura.

Cuando concluyas, haces un 

```
emerge -vp gnome
```

 y verás que ya pretende instalar la versión 2.12

Después de actualizar habrá llegado el momento de pasar un revdep-rebuild (incluído en el paquete gentoolkit) y fallará, muchas veces además, debido al --oneshot --nodeps que usa por defecto; se soluciona ejecutando:

```

revdep-rebuild -X nombre_del_paquete_que_falla

rm -rf .revdep-rebuild.*

revdep-rebuild

```

Suerte y paciencia, funcionar funcionará, aunque mal, hasta que completes todos los revdep-rebuild necesarios.

Editado: No había leído todo el mensaje duplicado hasta que tomk los ha fusionado o ha hecho un dos en uno   :Smile: 

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> /etc/portage/package.unmask

 

No es necesario tocar ese archivo en absoluto, solo el package.keywords; package.unmask solo se usa (que yo sepa) con los [M] o hard masked.

----------

## pacho2

¿alguien sabe por qué gtk 2.8 sigue como inestable?

Es que creo que hasta que este gtk no sea estable, no veremos a gnome 2.12 estable   :Sad: 

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## kalcetoh

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> ¿alguien sabe por qué gtk 2.8 sigue como inestable?
> 
> Es que creo que hasta que este gtk no sea estable, no veremos a gnome 2.12 estable  
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la información

 

también se necesitan más cosas: 

para gtk-2.8: cairo 1.0.x

para gnome-volume-manager: dbus 0.3x y hal 0.5.x

y algunas cositas más

y todas estas son inestables, de momento.

Lo cierto es que todavía tengo gnome-2.10 pero con gtk-2.8.x y cairo, y no he tenido problema alguno.

También estoy probando algunas aplicaciones de gnome-2.12 como evince.

No creo que haya que darse tanta prisa para poner como estable a gnome-2.12, recordemos que estable viene a significar que no se conocen fallos.

----------

## pacho2

Gracias por la información  :Smile: 

Saludos

----------

## psm1984

Pues en la guia dice que no hace falta tener instalado fam, yo lo he quitado y como que no me arrancaba gnome   :Razz:  ¿me falta algún paquete que sustituya a este demonio?

----------

## Foxandxss

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> Pues en la guia dice que no hace falta tener instalado fam, yo lo he quitado y como que no me arrancaba gnome   ¿me falta algún paquete que sustituya a este demonio?

 

Si miras la guia oficial que te han puesto en este mismo post, gamin (si no recuerdo mal) es el paquete que sustituye fam.

Un saludo.

PD: Yo tengo gnome 2.12.1 y va perfecto  :Smile: 

----------

## psm1984

 *Foxandxss wrote:*   

> gamin (si no recuerdo mal) es el paquete que sustituye fam.

 

Efectivamente  :Wink: , en realidad ya tenía instalado gnome 2.12, sólo le eche un vistazo por encima a la guía, y me fije en eso. Gracias.

----------

## pacho2

 *Foxandxss wrote:*   

>  *psm1984 wrote:*   Pues en la guia dice que no hace falta tener instalado fam, yo lo he quitado y como que no me arrancaba gnome   ¿me falta algún paquete que sustituya a este demonio? 
> 
> Si miras la guia oficial que te han puesto en este mismo post, gamin (si no recuerdo mal) es el paquete que sustituye fam.
> 
> Un saludo.
> ...

 

Si no has tenido problemas en la compilación de esas aplicaciones de la rama testing, y estas funcionan, recuerda que puedes enviar un "bug" a https://bugs.gentoo.org/ para promover que se marque como estable. No tienes más que complementar el mensaje con tu /etc/make.conf y la salida de "emerge --info"  :Wink: 

Saludos y gracias  :Wink: 

----------

